# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo

## Frans Kooreman

Dag allen,

Ik ben op dit forum, omdat ik geïnteresseerd ben in Alternatieve Geneeswijzen. Met name Acupunctuur.
Ik ben benieuwd naar de ervaringen die mensen hiermee hebben en hoop op dit forum meer kennis op te kunnen doen.

m.v.g,

Frans

----------

